# Wanted: young female or neutered male in western MA/Tri-State area (NY, CT)



## firefall27 (Mar 24, 2011)

I need a companion for my bouncy, high energy little girl. She is 8 months old and tends to be the dominant rat, so a personality that will go along with that would be great. Her cagemate died recently and she is depressed.

I am staying away from adoption agencies because I don't want any more people calling my brand new landlord! He already knows I have rats, and I'm fostering for the Humane Society so they're calling him too and I don't want him to think I'm starting a zoo.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have never heard of rescues calling landlords unless it was dogs. As long as you are allowed to have pets it should be fine.
I say that because Mainely Rat rescue does many great adoptions in NY and CT

I did adoption counseling for them, and never had to call a landlord.


----------



## firefall27 (Mar 24, 2011)

That would be awesome! Thanks. All of the rescues I looked at wanted my landlord's phone number in the application and I just don't want to freak him out because I'm only just moving in this week, lol.


----------



## firefall27 (Mar 24, 2011)

FYI - MRR requires a landlord's name and phone number as well.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry :/ I guess it's just a big part of adopting since people want to make sure it's allowed. You understand.

Try Goosemoose, they often have people posting about rats for adoption.


----------

